# Mỹ Xuân tố Ngân K. và Trang N. chuyên sex tour cao cấp



## Giới tính (11 Tháng bảy 2012)

Theo  lời khai của Mỹ Xuân, hai cái tên nổi tiếng là diễn viên Ngân K. và  người mẫu Trang N. cũng nằm trong đường dây sex tour cao cấp. 




_Mỹ Xuân khai thêm diễn viên, người mẫu nào bán dâm?_​  Điều này khiến dư luận dậy sóng với những suy đoán nhằm vào những ngôi sao nổi tiếng showbiz Việt.



 Tú bà Mỹ Xuân  tại cơ quan điều tra.​  So  với Mỹ Xuân, Hồng Hà hay Thiên Kim, hai cái tên Trang N. và Ngân K. nổi  tiếng và danh giá hơn rất nhiều lần. Cả hai đều là những người mẫu,  diễn viên "ai cũng biết" của showbiz Việt và là thần tượng của không ít  bạn trẻ. Chính vì vậy, những thông tin bán dâm được cho là thuộc về bộ  đôi người đẹp này đã gây một cơn địa chấn trong dư luận.
  Thông  tin từ cơ quan điều tra cho biết, ngày 6/6, tú bà Võ Thị Mỹ Xuân đã  khai nhận từng môi giới bán dâm cho một diễn viên tên N.K (tên thật là  L.N.K, sinh năm 1985, nguyên quán Quy Nhơn) và một ca sĩ kiêm người mẫu  có tên K.N.T (tên thật là Đ.T.A.T). N.K từng là diễn viên của khá nhiều  bộ phim ăn khách từng được trình chiếu trên sóng truyền hình.


 Trang  N. nổi tiếng sành điệu với những món đồ xa xỉ. Có lần, cô từng bị mất  cắp chiếc túi xách có tổng trị giá lên tới 300 triệu đồng.​ 

 Khả năng ca hát của cô người mẫu không được đánh giá cao​  N.K  sở hữu khuôn mặt xinh đẹp và khả năng diễn xuất khá tốt, từng đoạt giải  nhất trong một cuộc thi tìm kiếm tài năng diễn xuất. Ngoài ra, cô còn  là một người mẫu ảnh, quảng cáo và cũng từng lấn sân ca hát khi đầu quân  làm ca sĩ độc quyền của một công ty giải trí tại TP.HCM, nhưng không  tạo được nhiều dấu ấn.
  Ngoài ra, Võ Thị Mỹ Xuân  còn "tố giác" thêm một người đẹp bán dâm nổi tiếng với giá cao nhất hiện  nay, 8.000 USD mỗi lần đi khách. Có lần cô gái này đi tour Singapore 3  ngày với một đại gia, thu về 24.000 USD. 
  Theo  lời khai của người đẹp tú bà, chân dài bán dâm là T.N (tên thật là  N.T.N, sinh năm 1986, từng đoạt giải Á hậu trong một cuộc thi sắc đẹp).  T.N là một người mẫu nổi tiếng và cũng từng góp mặt trong một số bộ phim  truyền hình. Cô cũng tham gia lĩnh vực ca hát, tuy nhiên ấn tượng để  lại không nhiều do chất giọng quá tệ. Tuy nhiên, người đẹp này không nằm  trong đường dây bán dâm của Mỹ Xuân.
  Từ những  thông tin ban đầu này, cư dân mạng nhanh chóng sục sôi với nghi vấn đặt  vào 2 tên tuổi nổi danh của showbiz Việt là Trang N. và Ngân K. Những  thông tin về hai ngôi sao của làng giải trí hoàn toàn trùng khớp với  những dữ kiện công an cung cấp.






 Vẻ giản dị của Ngân K. thủa mới vào nghề​  Trang  N. tên thật là Nguyễn Trang N., sinh năm 1986, từng đoạt ngôi Á hậu  cuộc thiHoa hậu phụ nữ Việt Nam qua ảnh năm 2005. Cô cũng từng góp mặt  trong khá nhiều những bộ phim truyền hình và để lại dấu ấn mạnh mẽ nhờ  gương mặt đẹp, khả năng diễn xuất tạm ổn. Một vài bộ phim cô từng đóng  đã để lại ấn tượng tốt với khán giả như Gia tài bác sĩ, Ký túc xá, Tuổi  yêu, Hạnh phúc mong manh... Quá trình tham gia làng nhạc, giọng hát của  cô cũng không được đánh giá cao, dù liên tiếp cho ra mắt các sản phẩm âm  nhạc có sự đầu tư tốn kém.
  Với cô gái L.N.K,  những dữ kiện đưa ra còn trùng hợp hơn với diễn viên đang rất được hâm  mộ là Ngân K. Nữ diễn viên xinh đẹp tên đầy đủ là Lê Ngân K., sinh năm  1985 và quê gốc cũng tại Quy Nhơn. Cô sở hữu một gương mặt ưa nhìn và  khả năng diễn xuất tốt, mà giải thưởng nữ diễn viên chính được yêu thích  nhất của HTV Award năm 2010 là một minh chứng hùng hồn. 
  Có  thời gian, Ngân K. là ca sĩ độc quyền của công ty Music Box, tuy nhiên  khả năng ca hát của cô cũng chỉ ở mức tầm tầm. Cô cũng là một gương mặt  quảng cáo của một số thương hiệu thời trang lớn.
  Từ  sự trùng hợp giữa thực tế và thông tin của công an điều tra, cư dân  mạng nhanh chóng "chỉ mặt đặt tên" hai ngôi sao hạng A của showbiz Việt.  Thậm chí, không ít người đã tỏ vẻ thất vọng và ngỡ ngàng với nghi án  chấn động làng giải trí, đồng thời có những nhận xét không mấy tốt đẹp  về cả Trang N. và Ngân K.
_*Nguồn: xzone*_​


----------

